
Ask HN: How do you plan to track your personal finances in 2020? - igammarays
I&#x27;m just about done with YNAB due to the lack of multi-currency support. Also, as a digital nomad, fixed-size budgeting just doesn&#x27;t work for me.<p>Manual-entry solutions like spreadsheets are too tedious. I find MoneyWiz to be clunky and ugly, and I don&#x27;t trust it, perhaps because I was spoiled by YNAB&#x27;s super polished clearing&#x2F;approval&#x2F;reconciliation UI.<p>For 2020, I&#x27;m thinking of building myself a Plaid API integration into Airtable or Google Sheets. What about you?<p>p.s. I&#x27;m Canadian, so I must pass on all US-centric software.
======
KohgnaK
Personally I just export a CSV file with my monthly bank transactions that I
feed to a django app I've made.

1/ It flags suspicious entries according to rules that I manually add and it
automatically highlights transactions involving new parties.

2/ I've added tags to be able to classify the expenses and present them in a
pie chart so I can at a glance see if I was on track or not last month and
adjust things the next one.

In the end it took 2h to write, I spent now 5min / month on this reviewing,
I've found the bank made an error and was charging me for something I've never
signed for and I'm finally following a loose budget and building savings in a
"relaxed" way.

------
Jtsummers
ledger/hledger again, though I also use YNAB for my cash accounts, credit
cards, and other debts. I can live with its single-currency support for that.
But I use ledger/hledger for my total picture of my finances.

NB: I do everything manually. So I enter in my transactions with YNAB
manually, then later enter them into my ledger file. I find that this keeps me
better aware of my financial status than automatic downloads, but that's a
personal preference.

~~~
tarname
Thank you for the hledger tip. Definitely going to look into that. I have been
completely disillusioned with YNAB due to the community and almost fanatical
mindset that comes with it.

~~~
mxab
Maybe also checkout beancount. It's a more opinionated and slightly simpler
(h)ledger alternative, but it features an excellent web interface called fava.

------
anotheryou
What do you you expect from the data?

As a german: we have no good software to track from banking data so I just
don't. I live modest and check if my account on average goes up or down
(usually goes up, so all good).

I will calc an average to see how much to put in to retirement savings monthly
soon.

------
tudelo
I don't plan on tracking really, so let's see how that goes :)

------
segmondy
Same way I have tracked it all my life. Text files & spreadsheet.

~~~
apersom
That doesn't say anything about how though. What so you write in these text
files and how's your spreadsheet set up?

------
sohodlers
I personally use app from Play store, quite handy :)

------
bwb
Tillerhq.com is awesome

